
C#: Program Entirely with Static Methods - SLaszlo
http://blog.debugme.eu/c-static-methods/
======
emodendroket
Why not choose a language you don't have to fight against if you want to do a
purely functional program?

~~~
groovy2shoes
Sometimes you don't get to choose. Sometimes someone higher up in the company
gets to choose for you.

~~~
kedean
If that's the case, then using a style that is completely counter to the
mainstream usage of said language will probably make them even more unhappy
than challenging their language choice.

Code review is real, and when you leave and they hire a new developer, they
will be even more upset when the new dev can't understand your code because
it's bending the language in ways it wasn't meant for.

I heavily advise against trying to fight your battle here, it's only going to
cause more friction later.

~~~
kwhitefoot
C# supports functional programming so what's the problem? It is not
'completely counter to the mainstream usage'. I write mostly in VB.Net (not by
choice) but I write a lot of code in functional style, no one complains.

~~~
kedean
Some functional constructs isn't really what I was talking about. The premise
of the article (full disclosure, I only made it partially in, so correct me if
I'm wrong) seemed to be "here's how you can program with almost nothing but
static methods". That's definitely counter to mainstream usage, it's
attempting to use C# as if it were a non-OOP language, and that's going to
frustrate anyone new to the codebase.

